# White Screen After Install or Reinstall / Won't Open / Not Working



## SRHadden

Hey all, 

Panicked yesterday after I tried reinstalling my app and couldn't get it to work after trying a bunch of different things. Thought I'd post this in case something similar happens to someone else out there.

I have my own Android - Samsung Galaxy S5 fully updated (as of 07.18.16).

If you install the app and it prompts you to allow access to device's location, BUT ASKS FOR NO OTHER ACCESS, you hit accept and it goes to a dead white screen, you'll be having the same problem I had.

Go to settings - applications - uberpartner - force stop.
then
Go to settings - applications - uberpartner - permissions, and turn everything on.

Then try to reopen the app. It should work for you. Not sure if this is an app problem or an Android problem but either way it'll get you back on the road.


----------



## Mprice

Wow...and uber support don't know bout how to do this? Thank you very much, I was in full panic as well...steps worked perfectly.


----------



## vince4555

i have that problem right now on my ipad i sign in and then gives me a white screen what do i need to do


----------

